# Fursuit Idea.  Need a little help with finding certain things.



## Deci (Jun 1, 2010)

I had an idea for a fursuit or i call it a furskin.  A form fitting,  flexible, and breathing fursuit.  In my idea the fursuit is made into  sections.  The arms, chest, back, upper legs, lower legs, feet, hands,  and head.  The head im making isnt like the normal heads on most  fursuits.  Its more like a mask/ski mask.  Split up the back of the  skull and neck.  I have yet to decide what im going to make the ears out  of. but i do know they will be on a frame that is shaped to the top of  my head so they stay put.  It will look similar to my avatar/fursona  because the current one is accually based on my facial structure.

On to the problem now.

The best way i see to solve the heat problem is to either have small  vent holes poked into the Faux Fur material, or use material similar to  the UnderArmor material.  Which is what i really want anyway.

1.  Im having a verry hard time finding the material UnderArmor uses. I  need about 4 to 6 yards of it. 

2.  I need an airbrush that does not require a compressor.  One that  uses bottles of compressed air that can be filled with a normal air  compressor that you would find at just about any auto mechanic.  If none exsist I need a kit and an air compressor.  Its probably not going to be used but like 3 to 4 times on this particular skin.

3.  An easily shaped/carved material similar to ceramic that i can use  as claws.

4.  Instructions on how to take a full body cast of an individual.

Any help would be much appreciated please label your reposes.

Don't bash the idea.  Please replys to what I need.  When i get the suit  complete I will immediately post pictures of it on the Foam copy me,  and pictures of it on me in various angles.  Ranging from bent over to a  squat to lifting someting up.  To show the flexibility of the suit.

I apologize for the double post I did not notice i typed fursona instead of fursuit.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Jun 2, 2010)

Very ambitious!

Don't count on finding that material that UnderArmor uses. Most likely a trade secret, IMHO.

How form fitting? If money is no object, use National Fiber Technology 4-way stretch fur. Pretty pricey stuff, though.

How about using a Duct Tape Double instead of trying to do a full-body cast? There are a number of good tuts for that on the 'net. I've assisted with a full body cast and the female being casted was very uncomfortable from not being able to move for several hours along with the heat from the plaster bandages. That resulting negative cast weighed a lot! Almost got away from us a few times before we got it sat down.

How about Fimo clay for your claws?
http://fimo.com/FIMO_oven_hardening_modelling_clay.Staedtler?ActiveID=138502
I recommend the Classic version.

You can use a spare tire for an air source with the proper adapter. A 3/4 ton pickup tire aired up to 50 lbs or so will give you some working time. that goodie works with the Badger regulator or you can home brew your own.
http://www.badgerairbrush.com/Acessories_5.asp

Hope this helps your quest.


----------



## Deci (Jun 2, 2010)

The UnderArmor material is so i dont drown in sweat.

And it is going to be form fitting.  Which is why i called it a furskin instead of a suit.  I have the best tailor in the region working on it.  Which is my mother who has been doing tailoring for about 30 years.



> How about using a Duct Tape Double instead of trying to do a full-body  cast?


Doesn't duct tape tend to shrink?  I mean i may be wrong and i hope i am cause that would be much cheaper.  But I do need the "clone" to match my body exactly so it has to be a cast.  I can probably just do a plaster cast of one body part at a time. which would be much easier to work with.

As for the FIMO clay.  I have to say i didn't think such a thing existed but from what I read on it it seems like it is exactly what i need.

And the Badger regulator is exactly what i was loooking for.

Thank you Kellan!  You have saved me a major headache.

Forgot to ask i have no clue what kind of airbrush i need for this.  One that fits into the Badger stuff.  I can buy it as long as its not above $40.

If the registration on the furaffinity.net art section wasnt temporarily out of service.  I would be posting pictures of it as i make progress.


----------



## Hyasinth (Jun 2, 2010)

Inexpensive airbrush kits at Hobby Lobby or Michaels come with a can of compressed air. I'm using that while I learn to airbrush.

It'd probably be easier in the end to check out Wal-mart's substitute DriStar, which is like this:

http://www.walmart.com/search/searc...rch_query=dristar&Find.x=0&Find.y=0&Find=Find 

and from what I gather, just as good for far less.

Here is a very, *very* good wicking material however: http://www.etsy.com/listing/48197981/hemp-cotton-spandex-knit-jersey-fabric

 That specific page shows only one yard, but she says she has a lot, and to just contact her if you need more than one yard.

Also- cotton birdseye: http://www.allbrands.com/products/abp23910.html?ovchn=SPRI&ovcpn=Froogle&ovcrn=Froogle&ovtac=CMP

Easily shaped or carved lightweight materials try either Sculpey UltraLight or Delight paperclay. I use both, the first is oven bake the second is airdry. Both are damage resistant, shape easily, and incredibly lightweight.

Like Kellan says, a duct tape dummy is a better bet. You can find tutorials all over the net via Google. 

If you need any other tutorials, check here: http://community.livejournal.com/fursuit/profile and scroll down to Tutorials


----------



## Deci (Jun 2, 2010)

Thank you very much for the information.  Now the only thing i really have to do is order the stuff and get to work 

And the design i made has changed slightly its now only going to consist of 5 parts!  Not including the feet(In which i will make into something similar to a shoe rubber pads on the bottem) hands or facem.


----------



## jwktrucker (Jun 2, 2010)

Deci said:


> Doesn't duct tape tend to shrink?  I mean i may be wrong and i hope i am cause that would be much cheaper.  But I do need the "clone" to match my body exactly so it has to be a cast.  I can probably just do a plaster cast of one body part at a time. which would be much easier to work with.



I use Duct tape body doubles when I make Klingon Armor and it will work for you. 

1) you will need some friends to help you. They will be handing scissors so pick ones you trust. 
2) you will need a t-shirt and light sweat pants -- Warning you will not see them again -- so use old ones or hit the thrift store.
3) use white Duct tape it is not that much more expensive and will make later steps easier.
4) put on only the doomed clothing along with a Bra/Jockstrap as applicable
5) have friends rap you in duct tape about 3 layers lots of overlap
6) have friend draw a line where the zipper will go then every where you want the color to change along with the inseam 
7) have friend CUT the mold off of you following the line for the zipper then the other seem lines until you are liberated from the mold -- they must cut the shirt/pants and tape all at once so get some good scissors this is also why you need TRUSTED friends
8) cut on all the lines drawn making notes on the pieces as to it's location and color to be present in the final suit
9) You now have a sawing pattern of you just add a 1/4 inch seam allowance and cut out the material to be used.

The tricky parts will be the Arm Holes and the Crotch and for full body you will need long sleeve shirts.

Remember that you are making a flexible Item so doing a Rigid body cast is just making more work for yourself as you would still have to make a pattern that fit the body cast


If you are able to get to Columbus OH I might be able to give you some hands on help I have only done chest before so the lower half will be some trial and error but I should be able to figure it out.


----------



## Deci (Jun 2, 2010)

With one post your more likely to rape me than help 

Ive actually decided to bite the bullet and actually wear the thing while my mother makes/tailors it.

Ive found everything I need to make the skin.  It is going to cost between 200 and 250 USD to make.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jun 2, 2010)

1) make the mask out of latex/resin so it would be form fitting

2) you're using the balacava method just with latex/resin method.

3) you're going to die of heat no matter what you use. though I would reccomend any thin fur that you can see through. I have some light brown and dark brown if you'd like to buy it from me. 

4) spandex suits are ugly.

this is my head:


----------



## Hyasinth (Jun 2, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> 4) spandex suits are ugly.



Where did he say anything about spandex? He said he wanted it "form-fitting". And if formfitting suits are ugly, then I have to wonder why so many people want them, and why Beetlecat had a tutorial posted for how to make one. (it's still listed, just not showing). Formfitted lower half of suit: http://www.beetlecatoriginals.com/gallery/Hoofers/slides/Gemsbok Legs 3.html and this is the one that was featured in the tutorial http://www.beetlecatoriginals.com/gallery/Hoofers/slides/Springer the Klipspringer 2.html

Also- your head is really nice, but the eyeholes are huge... It's going to look a bit odd even with blackout around your eyes. Other than that the construction's well done, nicely realistic.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jun 2, 2010)

Hyasinth said:


> Where did he say anything about spandex? He said he wanted it "form-fitting". And if formfitting suits are ugly, then I have to wonder why so many people want them, and why Beetlecat had a tutorial posted for how to make one. (it's still listed, just not showing). Formfitted lower half of suit: http://www.beetlecatoriginals.com/gallery/Hoofers/slides/Gemsbok Legs 3.html and this is the one that was featured in the tutorial http://www.beetlecatoriginals.com/gallery/Hoofers/slides/Springer the Klipspringer 2.html
> 
> Also- your head is really nice, but the eyeholes are huge... It's going to look a bit odd even with blackout around your eyes. Other than that the construction's well done, nicely realistic.



I didnt actually make that head, I just bought it.
anyway, I'm not talking about form fitting suits I'm talking about spandex/underarmor suits. I've seen them before, and OP mentioned making one of those instead of using fur.


----------



## Deci (Jun 2, 2010)

No No,  The Faux fur is the outer layer and the UnderArmor was supposed to be the inside layer.  The layer that touches my skin. Hyasinth already gave me the perfect replacement material for the UnderArmor.  And suit schedule has been acclerated.  I will have pics up in about a week of my progress.  Im going to the MegaplexCon in Florida on July 23rd.


----------



## Deci (Jun 4, 2010)

In need of some liquid rubber.  Or some kind of rubber that i can pour into a mold that will cure and become ridged.

It needs to be very flexible like able to be folded completely over itself without damage.


----------



## DReaper3 (Jun 5, 2010)

Deci said:


> In need of some liquid rubber. Or some kind of rubber that i can pour into a mold that will cure and become ridged.
> 
> It needs to be very flexible like able to be folded completely over itself without damage.


 Like the stuff they use on Myth Busters?


----------



## Deci (Jun 5, 2010)

No ballistics gelatin tears easy.  Forgot to post that i had already figured out how to use the same silicone rubber for mold and the ears themselves.  Getting ALL of my materials tomorrow so hopefully ill have a little progress I can post.  All images will be in Photobucket though since I don't have an FA account and cant make one at the moment.


----------

